#  Chat Ecke >   Der Chat >

## StarBuG

Mir ist gerade eingefallen, das wir ja den #Medizin Chat nehmen können,
in dem ich schon seit mehr als einem Jahr im IRC bin. 
Falls jemand weiß was das IRC ist, hier die Daten: 
Server: irc.quakenet.org
Channel: #Medizin 
Für alle die nicht wissen, was IRC ist.... 
IRC steht für Internet Relay Chat. 
(Geschichte und Infos zum IRC hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irc )  *Hier nun eine kurze Anleitung, wie ihr in den Chat kommt:* 
1. Schritt
Laded euch mIRC, einen IRC-Client herunter (http://www.mirc.com) 
2. Schritt
mIRC installieren und starten 
3. Schritt
In diesem Fenster ("View/Options/Connect") tragt bitte euren Nickname für den IRC-Chat ein.
Bei "Full Name" und "Email Adress" braucht ihr keine richtigen Angaben zu machen, tragt da einfach irgendwas ein. 
[img width=426 height=367]http://www.hiphop-battles.com/media/images/ircscreen01.JPG[/img] 
4. Schritt
Links, in der Navigation, wählt ihr nun den Menupunkt "Servers" aus.
Hier könnt ihr den Server auswälen auf dem ihr chatten wollt (In unserem Falle ist dies der unten in der Grafik angezeigte) 
Danach auf den "Connect To Server"-Button klicken um die Verbindung zum Server herzustellen. 
[img width=426 height=367]http://www.hiphop-battles.com/media/images/ircscreen02.JPG[/img] 
5.Schritt
Wenn das Connecten erfolgreich verlaufen ist, sieht euer "Status-Fenster" so aus.
Hier nun bitte nur noch in der Eingabeleiste, am unteren Fensterrand, wie unten zu sehen ist /join #Medizin eingeben und mit Enter bestätigen. 
[img width=720 height=431]http://www.hiphop-battles.com/media/images/ircscreen03.JPG[/img]
(Ich hab die Bilder aus meinem anderen Projekt, darum ist im Screenshot #HipHop zu sehen.
einfach durch #medizin ersetzen ;D) 
Nun seit ihr im #Medizin Chat 
Dies ist nur eine temporäre Lösung, aber für den Anfang denke ich reicht es.
Später wenn das Forum gut läuft und mein anderes Projekt umgezogen ist, dann bekommt das Forum einen eigenen Chat (wahrscheinlich Java oder Flash), der direkt vom Forum aus besucht werden kann. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## StarBuG

So, hab mal eine kurze Anleitung geposted, wie man in den IRC Chat #Medizin kommt. 
Viel Spass beim Chatten  :Zwinker:  
Michael

----------

